# Changing name social security card



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello this is a very important question, hope someone can answer it for me.
I got married here in england in may 2011, and forgot to inform social security that I had a name change and took my husband's last name.

I know I have to file my taxes soon so I would like to change the name on my social security card.

Do I send it to the US embassy in london as that is the nearest to me? 
It is free and I have this application to use:
http://www.ssa.gov/online/ss-5fs.pdf


But it doesn't give the address and it doesn't explain what documents I need to send. I did see this address would this be it?
U.S. Embassy
Federal Benefits Unit
Box 0005
24 Grosvenor Square
London W1A 2LQ 

Do I just send the application and my marriage certificate or must I send my passport too? I get very worried when I send my passport even through tracked mail. This is what it does say :

Provide the following original documents - photocopies are not acceptable. The completed application and documents should be mailed to us (see: How do I contact the London Federal Benefits Unit?)

Proof of the name change
Original marriage or divorce decree
If the marriage or divorce certificate is over 2 years old or does not contain biographical data such as a date of birth or age, you must also submit proof of identity in your OLD name. If you have no identification in your old name, you must write a statement as to why you do not have such proof of identity and submit proof of identity in your NEW name.
Proof of identity in Old Name, as required
Original current or expired U.S. or UK passport, must be signed
Original driving license
Original current or expired U.S. military identification
Proof of identity in New Name, as required
Original current U.S. or UK passport, must be signed
Original driving license
Original current U.S. military identification


*However on my marriage certificate it just shows my age and not my birthdate, so do I have to send a document showing my maiden name and birthday, and a document showing my current name? I am quite confused and I am really young and it's hard to get all this straight when I have alot going on since moving here. 

Also I need to send them my original social security card?

If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it, any kind of help. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check this page of the US Embassy website: Federal Benefits / Social Security | Embassy of the United States London, UK and if necessary, you can use the online form to contact them with your questions.

If you can, you might want to simply take your documents in to the Embassy in person. But I know the Embassies are trying to do most things by mail these days "for security reasons."

The main thing is to provide some form of document that you are your "old" name - some form of picture i.d. basically. And then you need to provide proof that you are the same person under your new name - again, picture i.d. of some sort.

If they insist on you providing the information by post, you can always send your packet in by some form of registered mail, to assure that you'll be notified when it arrives safely. They may ask you to include a registered mailer or postage to cover registered mail for the return of your documents, too.

Your US taxes aren't due until June 15th (you get an extra two months when you live overseas!) so you have a bit of time still. And, if you're working in the UK, you may have to wait to file until after you've been living in the UK for a full 12 months - at least if you're planning on taking the foreign earned income exclusion.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Bev I can always count on you, I think I know what to do now!
Unfortunately I haven't landed a job since I have been here so my tax returns should be fairly easy. 
Thanks again 
Hope you have had a lovely holiday and have a nice new year


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Bev, forgot to say 
should I also send my original (maiden name) social security card with them, or do they allow me to hold on to that for good? 

if you could let me know , it hasn't said or listed that in the documents checklist.

thanks again!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

KayKay said:


> Hey Bev, forgot to say
> should I also send my original (maiden name) social security card with them, or do they allow me to hold on to that for good?
> 
> if you could let me know , it hasn't said or listed that in the documents checklist.
> ...


Nah - keep it as a souvenir. They have your ss# - they can actually look up what name that number is currently registered to. (I know I didn't return my old card, cause I couldn't find it. But they didn't ask for it, either.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol okay sounds good thanks again Bev! take care


----------

